# The daydreaming begins…



## Cburta (May 19, 2020)

Looking to be a hopeful season, with all of this snow that’s dropped this year. It’s the only thing keeping me from going insane as I shovel the driveways and roof almost weekly.


Can’t wait!!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Can't say I've ever had to shovel my roof, but it's been close a couple of times! I did have to bust big icicles off of my gutters a couple of times this year. We got close to 5 feet this year, basically in 2 big snowstorms!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

The snow is helpful but the spring rain is what really gets them popping heavy. Everyone better be doing their rain dances this year because I know I will!!


----------



## PeachyHans (May 15, 2021)

I hope this is the year I finally find my first morel! I found enough dryad saddle's to feed a village last year.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

What a cruel thing to feed the villagers!


----------

